
Extraterrestrials May Be Robots Without Consciousness - pavel_lishin
http://cosmos.nautil.us/feature/72/it-may-not-feel-like-anything-to-be-an-alien
======
davelnewton
This strikes me as obvious: ETs could be just about anything.

